# Should I show my male budgie the body of my female budgie?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

She was fine but this morning she just started freaking out. I rushed her to the vet as soon as they opened and I was lucky she was there cos for the next week she is going out of town.

Looks like my female budgie got some fatty tumors and they were blocking her vent as well as crop and she couldn't breathe well and its possible she got brain damage from lack of oxygen based on how she was acting, they couldn't figure out why. My vet said she never seen something like this before in a budgie. I give her the best food and even the vet says it was genetic and not related to my husbandry.

Right now the vet has her in an oxygenated environment and a heating pad to see if she will pass on her own and if not they will euthanize 

My male budgie is more bonded to me than her, but they've lived together for years now. Should I show him her body to let him see and say goodbye or is that a bad idea?

Sadly my male budgie has testicular cancer and he will be leaving me soon too  I will never get another pet again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear about your female budgie,
It is not necessary to show your male the female's body. 
Since she is already away from him, it is better you just take care of her appropriately when the time comes.*


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

thanks, yeah he seemed scared of the body so didn't want to force it.

Very sad, this came out of nowhere cos even up to yesterday she was normal. Had no idea that I would lose her today. I ended up burying her and my Mom will plant a plant.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss.
Fly high and soar freely little one; rest peacefully now sweet girl.*


----------

